

Code Nightmares - alnayyir

So, I think it's time I took a break from programming. I...actually don't even really know what to say. It's 4 am, I've had 3 hours of sleep tops.<p>I just had 6-7 waking nightmares about code in a row. I'm dead serious. Nightmares. About. Code. I don't even code for a living anymore (blargh job market, working on it though).<p>Have I been on Microsoft APIs too long or what? Is this what it's like to lose your sanity? To be more specific, the nightmares were about beautiful APIs. (or lack thereof when I woke up)<p>Yes, APIs. Application/GUI APIs I believe.<p>Had a random nightmare about Mail.app too.
This is absurd.<p>I'm going to get a drink of water then make a bootstrapper in asm.<p>What do you guys do when you can't sleep?
======
fgimenez
I had a semi-nightmare where a murderer holds a gun to my head asking me to
solve a traveling salesman problem with 100 nodes on a graph. In the end, I
find a way to do it in O(nlogn) time and he gives me the millenium prize. I
woke up in a cold sweat and scribbled on paper for hours trying to remember
the algorithm. Now it's nothing but a depressing memory in what could've been
the best dream of my life.

------
Tichy
"Have I been on Microsoft APIs too long"

Are you sure you were even asleep? Microsoft APIs are a nightmare even if you
are awake.

------
noodle
here's a better question -- have you ever had dreams that were purely text?
like, no dreams of you looking at a screen or anything, the dream itself was
purely in text. all ideas and everything that was happening is conveyed in
code or plaintext.

i've had quite a few. always weirds me out a bit.

------
qhoxie
Listen to breaks.

